# Anyone heard of TRA Las Vegas?



## serateza (May 13, 2009)

I was recently contacted by a company that claims they are a timeshare resale company called TRA Las Vegas.  Said they have companies interested in buying my timeshare, I would just need to pay for the closing costs & such up front (roughly $3000), then I would get reimbursed once the deal is done.  My gut tells me this is a scam.  Has anyone else been contacted by TRA Las Vegas or know anything about this?


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2009)

serateza said:


> My gut tells me this is a scam.


Listen to your gut!  It is a scam and you should not even talk with them.


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2009)

serateza said:


> I would just need to pay for the closing costs & such up front (roughly $3000), then I would get reimbursed once the deal is done.



This is the big tipoff that it's a scam--if anyone wants money upfront to sell a timeshare (other than a modest advertising fee of $49 or less).  As with any kind of real estate sale, fees are taken out of the proceeds of the sale and sellers never have to pay them in advance.  If you were to pay them $3000 upfront, you'd never hear from them again and you'd still have your timeshare and you'd never get your money back.


----------



## Gemini3 (Jun 25, 2009)

*More from TRA Las Vegas*

Just contacted by TRA Las Vegas.  After they confirmed their corporate buyer  had one of my properties on their list (lucky me), they offered me a price plus $2000 for each of my banked weeks. Of course they need $2000 up front for closing costs.

All the warnings from the selling your timeshare section are obvious. They are supposed to be sending me a contract, via E-mail. Work is slow, I think I'll  see what I can get out of them.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2009)

Send him 10,000 in Monopoly Money and ask him to add the extra 8,000 to the proceeds of the sale . . . .

If you are bored and want to continue to play cat an mouse look closely at the contract - there will be a provision "in the event the buyer backs out the clsing fees will be applied to  . . . . . .   NEVER refunded


----------



## theo (Jun 26, 2009)

*The disappearing buyer...*



Gemini3 said:


> Just contacted by TRA Las Vegas.  After they confirmed their corporate buyer  had one of my properties on their list (lucky me), they offered me a price plus $2000 for each of my banked weeks. Of course they need $2000 up front for closing costs.
> 
> All the warnings from the selling your timeshare section are obvious. They are supposed to be sending me a contract, via E-mail. Work is slow, I think I'll  see what I can get out of them.



The mythical, non-existent buyer will disappear the moment your check clears. As already stated, the "contract" will contain the necessary "out" language to make retention of your voluntary donation lawful.


----------



## MauiLea (Oct 7, 2009)

*TRA Las Vegas is still scamming....*

I got a call the other day from "Greg Lawrence" at TRA Las Vegas.  They said they had a corporate buyer who was willing to pay me $ 39,000 for my Maui timeshare. They want $ 2000 up front. I told them I would do some research before I signed anything or gave them any money. 

Sounds too good to be true. Instead of paying $ 2000 up front, I am going to tell them that if they can sell my timeshare for $ 39K, they can keep 50% of it as their fee. Let's hope they don't want to talk to me after my great offer. In any case, I blocked and deleted all emails from them. I am also going to block all their phone calls. I never want to hear from them again. 

Just remember, anyone can set up a website. Anyone can join the BBS by paying a fee. Don't trust them. Anything that sounds too good to be true usually is.

Keep up the conversations about this scam. The more people that see this, the LESS their scam is likely to work. May these "thieves" get their just rewards.....


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a link to a help wanted ad from a TimeShare "listing" company

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107683


----------



## maddiesmoo (Apr 16, 2010)

this company contacted me in may of last yr. and i signed with them  to sell my timeshare, they said they had a buyer 6months ag0. guess what, i cant even get a hold of them now. i leave messages and nothing, i know realize that they are a scam, and that i probaly lost my money. so sad we live in a world like this, cant trust no one. they even said they were with the chamber of commerce , NOT and they have an F rating with the better business bureau. do not do business with them!!!! i wished i had called first


----------

